

They say Google is 10 years ahead of the industry - iheartpython

Will open source projects that reflect Google&#x27;s internal infrastructure follow suite ten years later of it being mentioned in a research paper or public beta?<p>In particular:
Open Source GAE: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;AppScale&#x2F;appscale
======
marklennox
[https://github.com/AppScale/appscale](https://github.com/AppScale/appscale)

